# flip over shanty



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Need some help here. I'm looking to get a flip-style shanty. Based on old posts here and other forums thinking the fabril trekker deluxe or an otter product. 

My priorities are as follows: 1) Mobility- Want to be able to follow the perchys around the lake I fish with minimal set up and take down. 2) Comfort- those swivel seat look nice; 600 or 900 denier for warmth. 3) Two person model.

I was looking at Farbril trekker Deluxe or an Otter Pro XT 900 fish house. 

I like the reviews on both. But would one be better for "the mobile angler". Am I asking too much to have a two-seater and mobility?

BTW I have transportation to get to my spot. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Depends on how mobile you want to be. With a tow vehicle you could go with any size you want. Some models require just a flip while others require flip, extend, and lock poles. 

As far has warmth goes on a two man, I'd say don't fall for the thermal or heavier fabric helping. On a two man, a little buddy will keep any of them at 50-70 on cold days.

Heavier fabric is better for resisting tears and pinholes but they all get them at some point. 

For comfort, only a few of the manufacturers seats are good to me. Only way you'll be able to decide is get to the stores that have models on the floor to try. 

Another comfort perk is being able to stand straight up inside. I don't know of any two man flip only that let you do that though.

If you get a flip with the extending poles, the ones with the plastic levers for pushing the buttons down are a nice have.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

I baught the Frabil Trekker DLX last year and am quite happy with it even though I was only able to use it a handful of times. It sets up quick and easy. I also find the seats to be quite comfortable. On days that I fish alone all I have to do is remove the seat which only takes a few seconds. I would keep the poles that are used to space out the frames just in case of windy days. On windy days I would attach them so the wind wouldnt lift it up. Right now Gander Mountain has the Frabil Trekker DLX for $449 and the thermal version for $499. I would probably go with the thermal since its only $50 more and only 5lbs heavier. I would of gone with the thermal myself but it wasnt available last year.


----------



## roger carv (Dec 7, 2004)

I got the otter I think it the 900 pro thermal... It is awesome, heavt duty bars inside too for the windy days.... Price it is up there close to $1000 though


----------



## EMU_Flyer (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I figured I'd help a brother out http://annarbor.craigslist.org/spo/3458412718.html

Not mine, but I have one very similar to this one and it's awesome. Yes, you have to extend poles the 1st time you setup, but then you just fold it down and drag it where ever, flip it back over and you're fishing again. My buddies have the tents and I'm catching fish while they're still trying to setup :lol:


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, gonna got to cabelas and sit in a few. 
I saw this one on line but thought it might be priced too high.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/spo/3466587088.html

Thoughts?


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

I just picked up a clam yukon tc this year. Just assembled it. I'm 6ft and can stand up in the middle. Seats are super comfy and adjustable. Set up takes about 10 seconds. the spreader bars stay connected to the main frame so no worries of losing them. Only two drawbacks I have about it. The seats are adjustable forward and back but not left and right. removing one to fish solo requires removal of 4 bolts. I would like to center one seat in the middle which I may do by buying extra mounting brackets and swapping as needed. The other is a little one, the clear windows do not open like the velcro frabils. I like that for checking tipups when they are all fogged up. Other than that I am more than happy with the ease of setup and takedown. It has the plastic pushers for the buttons so no more pinching fingers. Bring on the ice already!


----------



## Garrettsdad (Dec 28, 2010)

I wouldn't buy a new clam. I have an older scout pro, which it well made. The new ones are much cheaper made


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Leaning to frabril or otter. Im feeding.kids then a run to cabelas.


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

I went with clam because of the tub. The frabil tub is nothing compared to the clam. Only thing better is the otter. You'll be happy with either but BUY the runner kit for whatever you buy seeing you will be using a machine.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

CrankYanker said:


> I went with clam because of the tub. The frabil tub is nothing compared to the clam. Only thing better is the otter. You'll be happy with either but BUY the runner kit for whatever you buy seeing you will be using a machine.


Save yourself some money and buy a pair of used downhill skis. Try a thrift store like Salvation Army. I probably spent less than $20 after it was all said and done. 

I would invest in a travel cover. It might open up while you are using your machine to tow it.


----------



## bootsie (Feb 16, 2007)

Thermal Otter Pro Cabin if you spend a lot of time in the shack. It is a big one man, small two man shanty. I fish with my kids in it now and then and it works fine. Well built, you can stand if you are less than 5' 11, quiet, no condensation, comfortable seat, and you can warm them up with very little heat if you need it. I had the non-thermal skin for two years and don't regret the move to the thermal version one bit. I have had two Clam models and wouldn't buy another one.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Went and checked out several models and went with the Farbill Predator. The height was just enough to stand, the tub is deep and the area was a bit bigger than the Trekker. 

The weight is 140 lbs though and I hope I didn't bite off more than I can chew moving it around. The Argo is loud as hell on the ice.


----------



## Outback48371 (Sep 28, 2005)

We have the Otter Lodge and totally happy. Would look at Frabill Predator as second choice. Would not consider the new Clams not built like they once were. 
If you sre going to spear you want one with black interior to see down the hole with no reflection of the canvas. Can't say the insulated models are worth the cost, I fish in mine with no coat and just a Buddy heater plenty warm enough.
Hubs can be a pain in high winds and take longer to set up with wind, so not as mobile either if you got heavy winds.
Just my 2cents.


----------



## crazy4eyes (Jan 11, 2011)

bootsie said:


> Thermal Otter Pro Cabin if you spend a lot of time in the shack. It is a big one man, small two man shanty. I fish with my kids in it now and then and it works fine. Well built, you can stand if you are less than 5' 11, quiet, no condensation, comfortable seat, and you can warm them up with very little heat if you need it. I had the non-thermal skin for two years and don't regret the move to the thermal version one bit. I have had two Clam models and wouldn't buy another one.


 I also had the non thermal otter cabin for two years. i sold it for $400 and bought the thermal version. Otter is by far the best flip shanty on the market as far as durability.


----------



## jasona44 (Oct 29, 2011)

Another vote for otter here!!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingfred22250 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nobody commenting on the Eskimo? I've got the three man and love it. It's very large but I know they make smaller versions.


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

fishingfred22250 said:


> Nobody commenting on the Eskimo? I've got the three man and love it. It's very large but I know they make smaller versions.


Yeah I would like to hear more about the Eskimo's also, I am purchasing soon myself and with the purchase of a seld, trailer to tow the seld and shanty,my money is dwindling fast and looking at those thermals would be adding another $200 to my budget and I am not sure that is possible. I also need to get one of those Johnson Cargo Racks too.


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

chemo13 said:


> Went and checked out several models and went with the Farbill Predator. The height was just enough to stand, the tub is deep and the area was a bit bigger than the Trekker.
> 
> The weight is 140 lbs though and I hope I didn't bite off more than I can chew moving it around. The Argo is loud as hell on the ice.


 My Son & Cousin have one. Really nice, but hell to pull around without a quad.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

RiverRanger said:


> Yeah I would like to hear more about the Eskimo's also, I am purchasing soon myself and with the purchase of a seld, trailer to tow the seld and shanty,my money is dwindling fast and looking at those thermals would be adding another $200 to my budget and I am not sure that is possible. I also need to get one of those Johnson Cargo Racks too.


Must be a Minnesota thing, never seen an Otter anywhere in SE Michigan. The thermal is not needed. I'm not calling out anyone or trying to disagree with people that recommend them, just saying I have a non-insulated large 3 man clam and could fish naked with -20 actual temps with the big buddy heater going.

If you have a machine to pull the extra insulation weight and don't care that it doesn't really matter when you have a heater, a jacket, bibs, and want to waste some money on a quilt, then I say go for it. 

If you'd like to fish comfortably and efficiently, focus on the seats, space, and tub style.


----------

